# hello to everyone



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

I just thought i should say hi to everyone.

Hello to those of you that I met last night, and also to those of you that I haven't met yet.

For those that don't already know, I work with Shaunathan on his haunts.

I serve as basically, the widget builder. Some may think that my stuff is overcomplicated, or a bit tough to follow. But, it all comes from stuff that I'm immersed in every day :googly: 

I look forward to sharing the strange and sometimes creative ideas that spawn from the dark regions of my brain.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi and welcome! Looking forward to seeing you around!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Nice to meet you. Welcome to our family.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome Koumajutsu.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Howdy and glad you're here.


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

Hey Koumajutsu (lol did i spell that right?) welcome to the street!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi again KJ, and welcome.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Glad you're here Koumajutsu.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

I had the pleasure to meet you in chat last night. Glad to have you here! I'm sure you will love this place!


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Hello, I'm sure you will love it here.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi and welcome aboard!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

yep, I know you already so um.. sup...


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Welcome I can't wait to see your stuff!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome
Show us your stuff!


----------



## drbrandon73 (Jul 11, 2006)

Great site. thanks.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Greetings and Velcome :> Hi again KJ, we met last nite :> Cant wait to see more stuff you come up with


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, hope you like it here


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Howdy Koumajutsu (what exactly does that mean and in what language?)


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

roadkill said:


> Howdy Koumajutsu (what exactly does that mean and in what language?)


I originally found the name on an english -> japanese website about 10 years ago.

the site claimed that it meant: (v.) To invoke demons.

I took that as my internet nick in an anime IRC channel because it was fairly close to the origins of my real name, Damon. (another website stated that the name Damon was a variant of the word daemon, the same word that demon came from). And that the japanese word for demon that the site returned was, Ryoko, a name already being used by another member, and that of a female character in Tenchi Muyo.

now, i use it everywhere


----------

